# togs



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Why do you not find as many togs at the other tunnels and structure located in the lower bay? Wouldn't it be sensible for the fish to find more food? CBBT always has the tog action this time of the year. I would assume the other bridge tunnels would have the same. Any logical explanation would be cool. Thanks!


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

I am thinking the same thing for sheepshead. I plan to try a few places more inshore this summer for them. Just my opinion, I think the main reason is just because of how vast the structure is at the CBBT, there are so many pilings and rocks/rubble at the base of the pilings, there is just so much more habitat as well as a bit deeper water than the structure around the HRBT & MMBT. In all of the research I have done, I know that tog can be be caught at the HRBT and the MMBT. The rocks at Ft Wool have been there since the 1800's. One of the areas first artificial reefs, but I think more numbers and probably larger sizes will come from the CBBT. A couple of surprising places that I saw more than one mention of catching tog are the rocks at the inlet of Salt Ponds and the rocks around the causeway leading into FT Monroe. I saw an underwater video from 2012 of some really nice tog being caught all the way up off Tangier Island (and there were a lot of sheepshead down there too!) so I know they move well inshore. I think they are there, so if you have a chance to try to fish some of those structures, I say give it a shot.


----------

